# JLabel Mehrzeilig und Font ändern



## Vril (8. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

wollte Fragen ob man ein JLabel auch mehrzeilig, mit Zeilenumbruch, machen kann? Habe mehrere JLabels und JTextFields in in ein GridLayout(7,2) gelegt. Jetzt hätte ich für einige JLabels mehr Text, kann man das irgendwie machen das der Text umgebrochen wird?

Weiter wollte ich noch wissen ob man auch den Font, z.B. Arial 18 BOLD, der JLabels verändern kann?

Betrifft den Source aus folgendem Topic:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15046


----------



## Wildcard (8. Mrz 2005)

In JLabels kann man mit HTML arbeiten


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Mrz 2005)

Durchsuche mal das Forum, die Frage kam schon öfters.


----------



## mic_checker (8. Mrz 2005)

z.B. 
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14694&highlight=jlabel


----------



## Vril (9. Mrz 2005)

@mic_checker
Thx, der Link hat mir weitergeholfen![/quote]


----------

